# Hello, I'm a new member... I'm looking for a recent Vivaldi recording...



## Juan Valdenebro (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi everybody, I'm glad to be here...
This is my first post in any music forum, but I've been a music lover since I was a boy: now I'm 42 and I love music even more!
Well, in my case I enjoy music from Palestrina to Chopin, and it's a bit hard for me to enjoy _for long_ most post-romantic music, so I guess I'm a bit old styled...
I studied music for six years (composition) and then (bitterly) I was sure I am not as talented as the great masters I admire, so I decided to listen to music only, instead of creating bad music... 
A few days ago I saw a video on youtube from a BBC recording: it's Vivaldi's Gloria by women only, incuding tenor and bass women in the choir, as well as only women playing all instruments...
Honestly I liked that version very much... It's not totally academic but it shows the beauty of Vivaldi's work, in my opinion... There's a special calm, and dissonances make a lot of sense and can be enjoyed effortlessly when only female voices compose the vocal harmony.
To end the story, I thought I could buy the CD, buy it doesn't exist... There's a DVD only, and I don't even own a device to play a DVD, and I have no DVD collection, while I have bought with love more than 1,000 CDs during the last 20 years...
I tried to find any audio source on the web with that version, but it was impossible...
It looks like the DVD is available just 4 years ago, no more, so there's only one file with that recording on youtube, and it's cut in the beginning and damaged a couple of times while it's played...
I wonder if someone here has the audio track, or any link, or the DVD to upload a decent rip to youtube...
I like other versions... Pinnock, etc., are perhaps more perfect, but the only female voices is something... A last question: has anybody else recorded a version with female only choir?
My email is [email protected] if someone can help. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just get this album and you will love it!


----------



## Juan Valdenebro (Feb 4, 2015)

Any forum member with an answer related to my post?


----------



## Baregrass (Feb 16, 2015)

Juan, the documentary you mention is probably this one: http://www.spav.co.uk/SPAVdocumentary.html. They only offer the DVD. I have it and it is really great. However the San Francisco Girls Chorus has a CD of of the girls performing Music from the Venetian Ospedale. It is available on Amazon. I have it also and it is quite good. Hope this helps.

Mike


----------

